# How do you get a ford to run



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

I just got a 79 ford with (I THINK) 351 in it. I've never owned a ford before, I drove the truck into the shop to install new brake lines. When I was done i went to start it, but it would not start. I thought that the Electric Ingition Module was gone so I replaced it, no go, so i replaced the coil, still no spark. So right now the turck has new spark plug wires, a coil, a EIM, and it will not. I need help with this one. I'm thinking of replaceing the inductive pickup coil next but I do not know. I have about 200 dollars into this truck already I really do not want to spent anymore on a farm turck that was given to me.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

With a truck that old I would check simple things first? Connections, fuses, relays etc. Something may have been bumped or moved while you were working. Corrosion or brittle connections and wires could be causing the problem. Check to see if you are getting voltage where you should be i.e. into the coil and ecm. I would bet you have a short or bad connection somewhere.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

My old F-350 used to give me trouble with no spark, I replaced the module thinking it was bad. It turned out the the thing that picks up the impulses from that eight bladed rotor under the plastic rotor (I don't know the name) had a broken wire inside the insulation. It drove me nuts for about six months, I'd wiggle the wires to the ignition system and the truck would start, a week later it would be dead again. Finally the wire broke in my hand, but on inspection, I could tell it had been broken for a while.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Pelican01
Thats were I'm going to look next its called an inductive pickup coil


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

After reading the topic of this thread, I thought a punch line would be here.
Dino


----------



## DaleL (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't know for sure but you may want to take the air cleaner off and, using a flashlight, look deep into the throat of that carburator to see if possibly a Dodge, Chevy, Toyota or even a Honda is stuck tight!!!!  (Sorry guys, I couldn't resist!)

DaleL


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

How do you get a ford to run?
Just pull up next to it with a bow tie, and that ford will run away scared everytime.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Dino: Funny! ha ha, Yes it will run if a bowtie pulls up next to it, right across the finish line First On Race Day!

In the real world: Try as mentioned checking every thing else, like the battery connections.

I hate to admit it but, I have been guility of disconnecting the negative cable and forgot to hook it back up in the past. 

Keep us update as to the solutions you have tried and what if any thing worked.

Rick


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Just jack up the radiator cap and install a new Bowtie under it and your problems are solved.

Bruce


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

It started
It was a coil connector
I test it before but i test each end (ohms) and it was good
So I tryed testing with connector together and found it was bad.
Splice the wires together and it runs


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

Why dont you Chevy guys keep your mouths shut. This is the Ford forum. If you dont have any helpfull information pertaining to Ford specific questions then don't post a reply here.

No I'm not FORD ALL THE WAY
I run 2 Ford trucks for work but run Toyota otherwise. If Toyota made a 1 ton plow truck I would never buy American again. Since they do not I will stick with Ford. I get tired of the Ford vs Chevy argument, especially on a Ford forum.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Uh oh....


----------



## Txstruck (Mar 20, 2002)

I was gonna suggest maybe a timing belt/chain had broke, but guess i was too late for that. its happened to me before


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Lighten up a bit, butler.

A lot of us have been on here a long time and consider each other friends somewhat. This is why you see some FRIENDLY joshing back and forth.

Bruce


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

When I first saw the thread title I thought to myself. Gas on the right, brake on the left. The closer the gas pedal gets to marrying the floor board the more the truck will RUN.  
After reading the post I saw he meant start.


----------

